# English Basketball League



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

Can anyone tell me anything about this league?

Or someone named Alan Carrol? he played in the EBL.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Not one of the strongest leagues in Europe. As far as I know every Play off series there (QF, SF and finals too) is a do or die game. At least the last two (SF and finals) are played in a final four (Neutral arena, during a weekend). I don't know any other domestic championship, well NCAA, but nothing in Europe, that is decided in a final 4. 

England btw quit its NT for the near future. they won't compete for a place in the next EC and so (Like they had a chance...). 

Official Site - I believe you will find there most of the info


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Yep English league sucks...


As for their NT, maybe in the future they can find some decent players to go along Luol Deng


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

*English U18 NT*

The english U18 NT was in Holland this weekend..
They played the Dutch U18 NT.. they won the first game but lost the final game with a 38 point difference..

Anyone know some more about the english NT, was it their strongest team? I know for a fact that the dutch NT were missing a lot of players, even starters..


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheOrigiBulls</b>!
> Can anyone tell me anything about this league?
> 
> Or someone named Alan Carrol? he played in the EBL.


If you want some information about a player or a league, you can go on this web-site: www.eurobasket.com 

But englih league is not a famous league in Europe...


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

England has some talent: 

Andrew Betts - Starter for AEK Athens
Ugonna Onyekwe - two time ivy league MVP, possible 2nd round NBA draft pick this year
John Amaechi - Veteran NBA post player
Luol Deng - Duke bound, will be in the NBA in a year or two
Ajou Deng - Luol's older brother
Ben Gordon - Lottery pick in next year's draft, Allen Iverson clone, believe it or not is originally from England
*Johnny Rogers - not elgible after he chose to abandon his country and play for Spain but would have been a huge help

Another player that comes to mind is the Cal golden bears point guard. He's good.

As you can see there is some talent, none of which is available for European qualify during the season with the lone exception being Betts. If Euro qualifying took place in the summer then England would be able to field their full roster and with all of their top talent they can more than compete. Unfortunately the drop off in talent after these players is monumental.


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

Who's the top talent in the U18 (1986) team ?


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

English Selection U18

Anthony Oxley 
Jos Smart 
Richard Garside 
Paul Guede 
Daniel Clark 
Andre Rankine 
Chris Wickham 
Matthew Wickham 
Lawrence Brown 
Daniel Stubbs 
Chris Timms 
Richard McNutt (Capt) 

Coach Rick Wooldridge
Assistant Coach David Roper
Manager Dave Guppy
Head of Delegation Humph Long


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> England has some talent:
> 
> Andrew Betts - Starter for AEK Athens
> ...


You forgot Steve Bucknall, now player of Iraklis Thessaloniki ("player", he's now close to retirement..)


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> I don't know any other domestic championship, well NCAA, but nothing in Europe, that is decided in a final 4.


I guess you forgot to talk about the great heads of FIBA and ULEB... yes, European champion is decided after 40 minutes, a game. You play more than 20 games in a season, and you've only 40 minutes to live or to die. 
The best (I guess that non-Europeans could laugh a lot with that) is that ULEB started its Euroleague with playoff (the great final between Virtus Bologna and Tau Vitoria, 5 games of passion), but the next season, after having stolen everything to the FIBA, ULEB came back to the Final Four.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Of course final 4 is the maximum of possible stupidity in europe!
The best is the playoff system like in NBA, 2 or 3 years ago Kinder: Tau played that way- can somebody tell me why euroleague had to change it to Final4???!:upset:


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> can somebody tell me why euroleague had to change it to Final4???!:upset:


I guess it's a visibility choice. You see, Final Four have all the interest concentraded in these three days of basketball. All the eyes are on this meeting, it's like a great party. For me, something similar to a circus. 
I don't like you can become European champion just after a game: you can have your best player injured, or who had an awful night before the game on the toilet (it happens to Rigaudeau, 1999). 
The fact is that the most important moment of the European basketball, is actually a sort of show, practically a spot of the continental basketball: while it should be the moment in which the best European team is decided. And who cares if in a best-of-five final there won't be an attendance of 17000 like in Barcelona...


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

I think you can compare final4 with the superbowl in football. It's a great meeting, everybody need to be ready for the D-day.

2 years ago, they try to play with playoff but the TV's attendance wasn't good because it don't have the same intensity.


----------

